# direct show dump help



## bburns (Jan 24, 2005)

Everytime I run my tivo shows through the direct show dump utillity, I get this error "AsyncReader..SyncRead Failed". Sometimes, I can make it close to %100 transfered but it times out. It use to work fine for me many months ago. Has anyone ever seen this error before? Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

bburns said:


> Everytime I run my tivo shows through the direct show dump utillity, I get this error "AsyncReader..SyncRead Failed".


I've heard of this error before with DSD. The forum for DSD is full of questions about it. Never seen it myself.



Geoffrey Bard said:


> TVideo tools capable of fixing the video corruption do not yet exist.


It would be intersting to see what VideoRedo could do with such a file.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You should try VideoReDo. It's Quick Stream Fix feature does essentially the same thing as DSD (i.e. TiVo in, MPEG out) except that in the process it can actually fix corrupt packets, sync errors, etc... It's also very handy for editing out commercials. 

Dan


----------



## wjriv (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi, I was trying out Video Re-Do and I am still having problems with my corrupt file.

When I get to the point in the video that will not play, It seems to crash Video Re-Do.

I also tried to fix the stream and it crashes too.


Is anyone else having this problem? Is there something I need to set first?




Thanks,



John


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Have your tried tivodecode?

Dan


----------



## Trekker182 (Dec 13, 2003)

Anyone know what could not find an output pin means? I get this when I try to convert my .ty file.

Thanks.


----------



## Softail95 (Dec 14, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> Have your tried tivodecode?
> 
> Dan


Dan, THANKS!!

I was able to get the conversion that DSD was failing on to work with tivodecode. It was a 9gig HD episode of Dogfights from HistoryHD. The network broadcasts in the wrong aspect ratio and I wanted to see if I could get it into an mpeg and watch it with Alshow because it is easy to change the aspect ratio in that player. I downloaded the file using TiVo Desktop Plus and ran tivodecode like this:

tivodecode -m nnnnnnnnnn -o test.mpg test.TiVo

where nnnnnnnnnn is my media access key. It worked and it worked FAST. There were a couple of hitches in the playback (probably where dsd got the error, too) but Alshow was able to keep playing after I skipped forward 10 seconds. Seemed to be a little bit of a sync problem with the sound, but it wasn't much of a problem with this program.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

There is a .Net GUI wrapper around TivoDecode if you prefer.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6267176#post6267176


----------



## Softail95 (Dec 14, 2001)

greg_burns said:


> There is a .Net GUI wrapper around TivoDecode if you prefer.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6267176#post6267176


Oh, that's is sweet. And I appreciate it more cause I did it the hard way once!

Thanks!


----------



## georgehall (Jan 16, 2009)

Trekker182 said:


> Anyone know what could not find an output pin means? I get this when I try to convert my .ty file.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm getting this error from DSD also.
I never saw an answer in the thread.
Could someone tell me how to fix this?

Thanks,


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

DirectShow Dump doesn't work with .ty files! It's for .tivo files only.

Dan


----------



## georgehall (Jan 16, 2009)

OK, What will unwrap a .ty file?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

TyTool - just use the Multiplex Mode instead of the TyStream Mode under File > Network Options.


----------

